
A Google for Components - Elictro
https://www.eejournal.com/article/a-google-for-components/
======
exmadscientist
This is a puff piece for SnapEDA.

SnapEDA is terrible.

It can handle the easy cases (at least, I hope it can; I'm experienced enough
not to need help with the easy stuff), but it's useless for the harder cases.
I just asked it for help finding an op-amp that I spent a while searching for
earlier today: I need a VFB (not CFB!) op-amp with at most 100nA input bias
currents (so FET or very fancy bipolar inputs) and at least 200MHz gain-
bandwidth product, capable of running on 10V total supply, and preferably
available in SOT23-5 (or SO-8 as second choice).

SnapEDA didn't come up with anything when I tried the most natural search.
That's not much of a surprise, because there are only a few such parts out
there. But it also means that it wasn't too hard a request: there were a few
options!

If it can't help me when I want the help, what good is it?

(Aside: I also came across a SnapEDA "article" on the 10 most popular op-amps.
It was risible. I think only four of them were actually distinct parts....)

~~~
Elictro
Thanks for your feedback, we're always improving our search algorithm.
Sometimes if you enter too many terms and we don't have a relevant result you
may get an irrelevant result instead, but it's definitely something we're
working on.

------
sjmo
Our team has used SnapEDA many times on our projects and it has been a huge
timesaver. The new Altium native support has made things a lot easier too.

------
jldugger
Different than octopart?

------
dgellow
s/Google/search engine/g

